# Karate-gi vs TKD-Dobok



## Manny (Mar 14, 2009)

I must say th new TKD-Doboks (V neck) are very good and confortable to wear however I like very much the traditional Karate-gi uniform, I like the patter of the jacket and all.

Wich one you like the most?

Manny


----------



## hkfuie (Mar 14, 2009)

old school


----------



## matt.m (Mar 14, 2009)

Ya know I like the shorter sleeves and shorter legs.  I would go with the karate-gi.  I wear a judo uniform and nothing else.  I don't care if it is my white one or blue one.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 14, 2009)

It's all about the Gi, but it's gotta be an old gi.  Soft worn in canvas, maybe a little tattered, nothing more comfy .

The Dobok is great (I did Choi Kwang Do so I wore one) is great but it's so much thinner and the polyester is not as comfortable against the skin.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 14, 2009)

you have a better chance of seeing monkeys fly out of my butt than you do of seeing me in a pull over v-neck.....


----------



## chrispillertkd (Mar 14, 2009)

We wear ITF doboks so its basically a karate type jacket that closes in the middle instead of crossing over.  I have some older doboks that have cross over tops that I still wear occasionlly. Don't care much for the look of the v-necks.

My instructor has told me that when he started training (1970) the doboks were still very karate-esque comeplete with sleeves and pant legs that ended about mid-forearm and mid-calf. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have  a question Gi and dobook means the same thing uniform so why do we put the word Karate in front of it? I guess I like both of them since I wear both the pull over and the V-neck.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 15, 2009)

Who knows, I just say Gi.  The otehr day I went to an MA supply store looking for some black pants and all they had were those dobuk pants made of poly/cotton with  elastic in the waist and pockets!  Get that stuff alway from me!

I wanna wear out all my gis till they look like Ken and Ryu's ... or my old Sensei's.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 15, 2009)

If you do ANY type of throws at all the v-neck is next to useless since it tears and wears out quickly.  They are comfortable until they get wet from your perspiration and then they are decidedly soggy and annoying to train in.
Those v-necks are unfortunately a result of looks over function.  The WTF wanted their own look and they got it at the expense of utility.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 15, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I have  a question Gi and dobook means the same thing uniform so why do we put the word Karate in front of it? I guess I like both of them since I wear both the pull over and the V-neck.




"gi", on its own, doesn't really mean anything unless it is prefixed by something.

As in "do-gi" or "karate-gi"

You could almost think of it as meaning "clothes used for..." so "Do-gi" is the clothes used for studyint the 'way', karate-gi is clothes for karate, judo-gi is clothes for Judo, etc.

I would guess the same holds for do-book, being the same as Do-gi.


----------



## astrobiologist (Mar 15, 2009)

I still have a few uniforms that are the Tang Soo Do style...  they cross in front but they have ties and the pants have elastics waist bands.

I honestly don't like them anymore...  I almost always wear my japanese style uniform.  It crosses in front, is the thicker padded material so throwing and grabbing is no problem, there are no ties on the side which can rip when grappling, the sleeves are short, the pants have the good old draw-string, and the pant sleeves are shorter too.  For me, it's either that uniform or street clothes really.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 16, 2009)

We had some guy show up for Ju Jutsu training in his TKD Dobok. It lasted about 20 seconds into the warmup before it was ripped apart. Those things are like t-shirts. You do make them more solid too don`t you?

I tried a Gi of korean make (Daedo I think) some time ago but they must have used olympic tkd cut for it.. there were not enough cloth under the arms to raise your hands above chest level.

I prefer a GI of traditional Japanese cut that is solid enough to handle gripping and throwing.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish I could find a canvas v-neck dobok, but no one makes them anymore. To me, that would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 16, 2009)

Who ever came up with the genious idea that polyester was proper for a work out uniform ... dolts.


----------



## phatbway (Mar 16, 2009)

V-neck-whatever is just not for me!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 16, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> If you do ANY type of throws at all the v-neck is next to useless since it tears and wears out quickly. They are comfortable until they get wet from your perspiration and then they are decidedly soggy and annoying to train in.
> Those v-necks are unfortunately a result of looks over function. The WTF wanted their own look and they got it at the expense of utility.


I prefer the crossover, but we generally wear the Vee neck in class.  My only observation in favor of the Vee in terms of practical benefit is that the top is much closer to what I'd wear on a daily basis than a judogi is.  My normal clothes do not do well if the lapel of my shirt is grabbed.  Another person's street clothes will not provide the same purchase that judogi does either.

Daniel


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 16, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> I prefer the crossover, but we generally wear the Vee neck in class.  My only observation in favor of the Vee in terms of practical benefit is that the top is much closer to what I'd wear on a daily basis than a judogi is.  My normal clothes do not do well if the lapel of my shirt is grabbed.  Another person's street clothes will not provide the same purchase that judogi does either.
> 
> Daniel



True enough.  My purpose in using a do-gi is solely as a practical training garment.  It is durable, cheap when you consider how many times you wash and wear one, and it soaks up sweat readily if you use a heavy enough weight of cloth.  

If you want to simulate wearing street clothes, you should have a street clothes training session with shoes and all.  No gis, no sweats.  I imagine some of us will be shocked to find out how difficult high kicks are to pull off when you are wearing a slippery pair of wing tip shoes with a coat and tie.


----------



## granfire (Mar 17, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> True enough.  My purpose in using a do-gi is solely as a practical training garment.  It is durable, cheap when you consider how many times you wash and wear one, and it soaks up sweat readily if you use a heavy enough weight of cloth.
> 
> If you want to simulate wearing street clothes, you should have a street clothes training session with shoes and all.  No gis, no sweats.  I imagine some of us will be shocked to find out how difficult high kicks are to pull off when you are wearing a slippery pair of wing tip shoes with a coat and tie.




Or 4" heels and a mini skirt?


But my daily wear consists of either PJs ( :'( ) or jeans and tennis shoes...I would prefer a V-neck style, just to eliminate a bunch of rearranging the top during work outs. A topless guy is acceptable, the unmentionables showing on a Lady is a No-No still, even if it covers more than a swim suit.... :


----------



## jim777 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a few of each lying around, but only wear KI Heavyweight tournament cut (shorter arms and legs) traditional Japanese gis now. I might still get a Shureido someday, but thefeeling of_ need_ for a Shureido has passed away


----------



## miguksaram (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the gi...espeically the brush cotton.  Overall gi's hide my fat better than v-necks.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 18, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> True enough. My purpose in using a do-gi is solely as a practical training garment. It is durable, cheap when you consider how many times you wash and wear one, and it soaks up sweat readily if you use a heavy enough weight of cloth.
> 
> If you want to simulate wearing street clothes, you should have a street clothes training session with shoes and all. No gis, no sweats. I imagine some of us will be shocked to find out how difficult high kicks are to pull off when you are wearing a slippery pair of wing tip shoes with a coat and tie.


Actually, I can tell you exactly how hard it is.  I practice in both dress clothes and casual clothes outside of class.

My daily clothing is actually pretty conducive to taekwondo, with my shoes being the most non-helpful part.  Pivots are much harder with actual traction.  I have learned to do all of my kicks pretty well in street clothes, but it has taken practice.

I do agree: a street clothes training session is a great idea.  Or wear a dobok or gi all the time and deal with the odd looks.

Daniel


----------



## zDom (Mar 18, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> ... Or wear a dobok or gi all the time and deal with the odd looks.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 18, 2009)

OK that is funny. I were V-Neck in class but i like the look and flex of the wrap style. I dont think the V-Necks are more "official" for TKD. There are wrap style tops in korea just like there are in japan


----------



## Omar B (Mar 18, 2009)

zDom said:


>



Next time I'm on Tatooine I'll bring my Gi.  Considering how hot it is there the Gi might be the best thing to wear.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 18, 2009)

DBZ said:


> OK that is funny. I were V-Neck in class but i like the look and flex of the wrap style. I dont think the V-Necks are more "official" for TKD. There are wrap style tops in korea just like there are in japan


 

Keep in mind that a v-neck is mainly a WTF-style thing. Most ITF-style & independent schools wear cross over uniforms.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 19, 2009)

zDom said:


>


Luke went with the unbleached, rugged look.  The utility belt is a nice toouch too.  I could do that.  But I think I'd have to swap those boots out for tabi.  Since ninjas wear them, nobody would notice me.

Daniel


----------



## Omar B (Mar 19, 2009)

Remember Street Fighter 2 where Sonny Chiba wore that black gi with the black leather belt?  Hilarious.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Mar 19, 2009)

You know, I do have the vest and the black dobok....

Daniel


----------

